# Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour



## bigal23 (Apr 22, 2015)

Has anyone on here used this before?
Was going to treat my new Work wheels to a coating and this has got very good reviews everywhere you look.

The spokes on my wheels are lacquered well but the rims are polished, does anyone know if the C5 will be ok for these?

Also does anyone know if the 15ml bottle will do 4 x 18" wheels inside and out?
Mixed opinions from what I've read so far as some people say you need the 30ml bottle...

thanks in advance


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

I've got that on mine and if I'm honest i can't tell any difference and I'm a polisher :chuckle:


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm not 100% impressed with it, but then my pads dusting was the most corrosive I've ever seen so its possible nothing could stand up to that. It still seems to be working on my rear wheels with less aggressive pads but I now wheel wax them often so its hard to say how much effect is left.

C5 can be used on paint and metal so will be fine for your wheels and one bottle should be enough, I had plenty left from doing my 16" wheels after 2 coats so I imagine it would just be enough for your set of wheels.


----------



## bigal23 (Apr 22, 2015)

EF Ian said:


> I'm not 100% impressed with it, but then my pads dusting was the most corrosive I've ever seen so its possible nothing could stand up to that. Its still doing a great job on my rear wheels with less aggressive pads.
> 
> C5 can be used on paint and metal so will be fine for your wheels and one bottle should be enough, I had plenty left from doing my 16" wheels after 2 coats so I imagine it would just be enough for your set of wheels.


Did you notice a difference when cleaning them?
How long would you say it lasts before another coat is needed?


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

I used it on my daily and didnt feel it lasted any longer than cheaper products like Rimwax or FK1000p


----------



## bigal23 (Apr 22, 2015)

Well that's another 3 rave reviews :chuckle:

So what about waxes on polished rims? I've seen a lot of people rate the Collinite 845 even though it's not specifically designed for wheels


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

any decent hard wax would do. i use a bit of swissvax autobahn


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I use Collinite 475s on my wheels and works, and lasts, way better than the C5.


----------



## bigal23 (Apr 22, 2015)

Stevie76 said:


> I use Collinite 475s on my wheels and works, and lasts, way better than the C5.


Thanks mate that's handy to know, have you tried the C5 aswell?

Isn't the 845 basically the liquid version of the 476? 

Oh and anyone used it on polished or un painted rims? Says on their website it's ok but would rather trust to someone with experience!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

bigal23 said:


> Thanks mate that's handy to know, have you tried the C5 aswell?
> 
> Isn't the 845 basically the liquid version of the 475?


Yes..used it before and decided against a re-purchase when it wore off too quickly. Just noticed my typo too...should have been 476.


----------



## bigal23 (Apr 22, 2015)

Stevie76 said:


> Yes..used it before and decided against a re-purchase when it wore off too quickly. Just noticed my typo too...should have been 476.


Sorry do you mean the C5 wore off too quickly or the 845?

And yeah I did copy your mistake :chuckle:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

bigal23 said:


> Sorry do you mean the C5 wore off too quickly or the 845?
> 
> And yeah I did copy your mistake :chuckle:


C5 wore off too quickly.


----------



## bigal23 (Apr 22, 2015)

Stevie76 said:


> C5 wore off too quickly.


Did you machine it on or by hand?

How many coats of the Collinite did you put on and roughly how long would you say it lasts before it needs re applying?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just by hand after wheels has been prepped (tar removed, polished and then wiped down with IPA).

Couple of coats...will depend on what you use to wash wheels and what they get subjected too etc but i would say a couple of months. I reapply after each wash to wheels faces but i'm a bit sad that way.


----------



## bigal23 (Apr 22, 2015)

Stevie76 said:


> Just by hand after wheels has been prepped (tar removed, polished and then wiped down with IPA).
> 
> Couple of coats...will depend on what you use to wash wheels and what they get subjected too etc but i would say a couple of months. I reapply after each wash to wheels faces but i'm a bit sad that way.


Ha ha nothing wrong with taking a bit of pride in your work!
Thanks for the advice mate really appreciate it :bowdown1:


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

bigal23 said:


> Did you notice a difference when cleaning them?
> How long would you say it lasts before another coat is needed?


Can't really say as I put on the wheels when they were brand new. Its meant to last well over a year, but not sure if it has or not, its doubtful imo.



I use Poorboys wheel sealant, its great, easy to apply and wipe off and makes it easy to wash off brake dust.


----------



## bigal23 (Apr 22, 2015)

Have spoken to another friend who runs a local detailing business and uses Carbon Collective, says it's a great product.
On their website they state up to 2 years protection which is a bold statement I know but for £20 it's worth a try!

I shall update you all with the results.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok try GYEON Q2 RIM its a quartz coating for wheels and i have been using this for quite a while and is an excellent product.

Check out the link for description.

GYEON Q2 RIM | Quartz-Based Wheel Sealant


----------

